# wedding makeup - payment options via website? - trials without day of booking?



## makinascene (Jul 9, 2011)

hi ladies!
  	i'm setting up my website for my freelance wedding makeup, and i'm trying to poke around to see the best way to do things. i'm putting together a contract that i would require signed along with a 50% deposite in order to hold a date. i could obviously take check or cash if the bride was meeting with me in person, but what about over the internet? i have a paypal account but is it sketchy to be like, "hey so i'll invoice you on my paypal"? i want to be professional, but i just dont really know what's commonly done in the bridal makeup industry.

  	also, i was wondering if any of you have had a situation where a bride booked a trial and not the day of? would you have them sign a contract? and does booking a trial hold their wedding date?
  	i'm trying to prepare for payment/contracts in case i run into that situation.

  	thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MACForME (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi-
  	I usually request cash (and have a receipt book on hand, to give them a receipt) or a check. On the check i have them notate on the bottom that its for a makeup trial. I'm OCD like that. I do not trust payments over the internet.. Especially if its before the service is rendered.. Its too much hassle.. and they can conveniently "forget".  I never start a trial without the money discussion, because i' was burnt ONCE.. the bride "forgot" her money.. and i found this out, AFTER i was done. I think that maybe, you could, see if you could set up the "save the date" deposit via paypal, and have them pay the balance the day of the trial. This covers you, sort of, from no call/no shows.

  	A bridal trial is no guarantee that you will be hired for the wedding day. They are trialing with you to see if they like the look and like you. Sometimes trials are just a bitch. I have on on Saturday and the client JUST INFORMED me she is bringing her MOH .. fine, but the kicker? The MOH Is bringing HER 10 MONTH OLD BRAT! I wish she would have asked  ME FIRST.

  	As for contracts.. I have a 2 page contract that covers EVERYTHING from stolen items (it happens) to my RIGHT to refuse to apply makeup on anyone that has an overly violent attitude, under the influence or has an illness (including but no limited to pink eye, open sores, etc) as well as prices, cancellation policy, etc. I have them INITIAL a gazillion times..


----------



## MsChrys79 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow MACforME you've thought of everything in your contract I dont even know where to begin with mine


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2012)

Make sure your trial price is non refundable. Because they will get you on that. 

  	I don't use paypal myself because at times, I've had issues with the service. I do let them know they have 72 hours to decide if they want to hire me or not, after that, their date is up for the next bride that request it.  If they decide to hire me, they can put down a non-refundable retainer (DO NOT USE THE WORD DEPOSIT) and they may pay cash, credit card (I love the Square app) or money order/certified check.  If they decide to pay the rest later, they have up until the month BEFORE the wedding, or the day of and they are to pay prior to me starting services and in cash. 

  	I could go on and on. 

  	And yes, I have a bridezilla contract too. I haven't had to use it yet.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2012)

MACForME said:


> Hi-
> I usually request cash (and have a receipt book on hand, to give them a receipt) or a check. On the check i have them notate on the bottom that its for a makeup trial. I'm OCD like that. I do not trust payments over the internet.. Especially if its before the service is rendered.. Its too much hassle.. and they can conveniently "forget".  I never start a trial without the money discussion, because i' was burnt ONCE.. the bride "forgot" her money.. and i found this out, AFTER i was done. I think that maybe, you could, see if you could set up the "save the date" deposit via paypal, and have them pay the balance the day of the trial. This covers you, sort of, from no call/no shows.
> 
> A bridal trial is no guarantee that you will be hired for the wedding day. They are trialing with you to see if they like the look and like you. Sometimes trials are just a bitch. I have on on Saturday and the client JUST INFORMED me she is bringing her MOH .. fine, but the kicker? The MOH Is bringing HER 10 MONTH OLD BRAT! I wish she would have asked  ME FIRST.
> ...


  	I so need to add that!!


----------



## jetjet (Jul 25, 2012)

If there's a chance your brides are from overseas please let them use PayPal for the deposit/retainer. My MUA insisted on a international money order which cost about $40 all up as I felt needed to send it registered too (it's no safer than cash really).  Lucky she was awesome otherwise I would have been really pissed!


----------

